# Old Wild West



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is a photo that I had taken in December while at Tombstone,Az.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd hate to meet up with that hombre on the trail.

dick


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

heheh, love it, killer !


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Looks as if he fits right in, Dayum, I had to look at that one twice


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I wonder what his wife looks like....:doowapsta


----------

